# Term Protection



## GEHAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Have you got yourself Term Protection while you are working in Singapore?

I am paying $90 per month to have $1 million coverage


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gehan in Taiwan : Well, good employers cover ... and for 90$ a month, you have been taken for a ride .. 90$ -1080$ a year ? you gotta be kidding.

Our company's own medical plan add-on- to cover family members, maxes out at 420 $ before subsidy.

Read up the coverage - most likely it is tied to a saver plan, and the 90$ will not cover most of outpatient / hospitalisation, unless and until the prevailing coverage is exhausted. That's because Agents love to sell these plans because they get better incentives ..

Good luck !!!!!!!!!


----------

